# Final Round: Ozean du ungeheuer. Bindernagle and Tatum



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Though I like both of these renditions, I prefer Tatum because I feel she lets out the voice more which is more in keeping with how I like this aria sung.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Both are pretty good and I found it hard to make a choice. Ultimately I went for Bindernagel, but it could just have easily been Tatum on an another day.


----------

